# HOw long?



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

How big do ghost shrimp get at record and how long do they live im curious if they live long then they could be like my plastic plant with flowers and all. As long as i got fish around to leave a mess.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

they can get around 1.5 inches max but i don't know their life span...mine lasted 3 weeks do to have no good hiding spots


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

3 weeks dang they shoudl have lived longer. mine are going on about 1 month. did the fish get em.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

my oldest was almost a year before eaten. they are pretty low on the food chain, so they arent meant to live for very long.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

ah how sad were u sad when it got eaten and how long was it.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I think that is what i have. Are they clear with black spots?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Ghost shrimp live about 1 to 1 1/2 years. If allowed to live that is. Most unfortunately get eaten.


----------

